# Max's prep, UKBFF South East



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey all  bit of a read lol..

Had afew journals on here before and I thought I would start a fresh as y new take on training is not so much about pure body building but my well being and health aspects also. But don't get me wrong.. I still will compete..

I'm recovering from a recent liver haematoma where I lost a lot of blood and all most died. This happened due to a present adenoma and the pressure of being kicked in the ribs ruptured it. In a way I'm thank full it happened as it would of presented itself in the future in some fashion anyway. Due to the large size 9cm * 5cm it was decided by the liver specialists is was not down to gear use but a growth that had grown with me over time.

My liver is now totally fine and smooth, as when it ruptured it basically sorted itself out. They pumped me with a lot of blood and clotting agents which stopped the blood loss and here I am 4 months later back in training and feeling good again.

Now from a mental perspective I've all ways suffered with anxiety and panic attacks which has gotten worse over the last few years since the passing of my father, I didn't often leave my house and had chronically high blood pressure and other signs of stress and fatigue for a very long time.

My journey down the use of PED's seemed to ease my anxiety in some ways and make it more pronounced in others.

So far I've found that my mental well being is very much related to stable blood glucose levels and controlling insulin sensitivity, hence my current venture onto a ketogenic diet.

Currently I am on no steroids and haven't been since my hospital incident half way through this years comp prep (Aug). I am however using ghrp-2 and mod-GRF once a day at 200mcg / 80mcg which I find is a great anti-anxiolytic and serves well or its mild fat loss and growth properties. Also Use 10mg exemestane daily to reduce water and correct estrogen ratio, or rather help testosterone to estro ratios.

Other supps are;

-Rhodiola rosea - big supp for me rotated with Siberian ginseng.

-Eaa 10g pre work out

-BSD's Reloaded - great eugenic blend no stimulants

-Caffeine tabs 2* a day am and pre workout.

-B vit complex's

-Now adams multi vits and anti oxidants

Current stats are 182lb 10%bf (calipers)

Diet is:

9:00 5 eggs whole + celery + cucumber

12:00 55g Whey iso + 25g hemp oil + 5g omega 3's

2:00 bsd reloaded + 10g eaa

4:00 55g whey isolate

5:00 2 tins mackerel in brine

8:00 225g chiken + 40g peanut butter + 4 broccoli florets in 10g hemp oil

10:00 250g steak mince + serving mushrooms fried in the mince

Training today was AM cardio 40 mins and the chest and triceps followd by a jog home.

My training take is much more fitness oriented atm and I feel great doing it this way.

I'm 8 days into keto atm and strength is a little down but my session went thus so;

Chest

Flat bench: 3-0-x-1 100kg*8*4

Incline DB: 3-1-x-0 20kg dbs 3*12

Cable crosses: FST

Press ups 2*20 rest paused, fried here!

Tris

OH tricep ez bar press 3-0-x-1: 40kg*10/ 35kg*12 / 35kg*10

Cable press downs SS with oh cable extension 3 sets third level 3 sets each

Quads and calves tomorrow, bring on some deep squats


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Boom


----------



## TheNatural1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Boom


^^^***

MXD, looks like a good set-up you have there, hope all goes well and will follow with interest!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck with the recovery dude. You've got an awesome physique; one of the best on this forum imo!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL now that is one hell of a crazy statement to make! But I am blushing, stroke my ego some more, I like you :lol:

Updates tomorrow I am so tired rite about now! Nite alll xxx


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Dropping alot of weigh on this diet since I started 12 days in and I' 12'6 from 13'9. Obv alot of water loss, I look better for it so does't matter.

Well being and energy still through the roof so all is well 

Trained delts and traps yesterday which was un, hastrings and calves today


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad things are getting better mate!! Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ouch I had no idea buddy, hope you push on from here and make a full recovery, sure you'll get back up to where you were quick pal


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nasty but glad all sorted now. Wondered where you had got to.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

15 days into keto now feeling good. Anyone elce dieting over christmas?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good to see you've got this up Max, haven't caught up with you for a while so hope all's good 

As for dieting over xmas.....hell no! Best of luck dude


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Ad yeah been a time! Yep I'm sweet, hope you're well?

Lol I don't even want to eat crap atm in anyway, keto really suits me. Never dip or crash


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

all the best with recovery mate! sounds like some scary shizzle


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

good luck!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks I'll have pics in a couple weeks I actually look ok


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice to see you back bro, all the best with recovery.

Guess you are wanting ace abs over Xmas/New Year - good plan!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Am 40 mins cardio.

Delts and traps.

BB shrugs 150*12*3

Read db raises free standing 34's *10*3

Upright Row 35*12*3

Seated db press 30's*12*3

DB shrugs 30's*15*3

Seated rear raises 14's*15*3

Side raises SS with cable face pulls 14's*12*3 - lvl 6*15*3

Free seated neutral to 0rone db press 18's*10*3

Pwo 40 mins cardio.

Really like this delt workout, bringing up my upper trap rear tie in very well indeed.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Hope the recovery is going well mate, any recent pics since the diet then?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

My avatars recent. I ate what I fancied in the end a week before and after crimbo. Been back on diet a week.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Arms

CGBP 90*8*3

Ez cg curls 55*12*3

Over head ez bar extention 55*12*3

Alternate db curls 16s*12*3 SS with Wide Ez curls 25*15*3

Dips bw *12*3 SS with cable press rope press downs lvl6*20*3

Seated incline db curls 18s*10*3

Tricep kick backs 10's*15*3

Monkey Hammers 14s*15 SS with db hand rolls 22s*15

Reverse wide EZ curls 25*15*3

Great session.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good dude, do you usually train with alot of sets, must be over 20 there?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah If dieting. when I bulk I go total opposite and just do one heavy set. However if I train like that on a deficit I feel unwell, works for me


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Started Igf1-r3 yeaterday. This drops my blood glucose really well while keto, 3.5mmol this am after meal 1. It feels good . Will be interesting to see how this effets the speed of me getting into ketosis after re-feeds.

Decided on running a dnp and insulin protocol over the next 2 weeks. 10 days at 200mg dnp and 8iu insulin pre workout with 75g cho same again after pwo shake an hour later.

Running 100mcg ghrp-2 and 100mcg cjc 1293 also, am pre cardio and post work out pre cardio.

Igf is at 50mcg 4* a week in calves twice, biceps and triceps. Current weight 188 lb shade under 10%bf. Before and after pics of dnp cycle will be uploaded in 14 days.

Todays training is hams and calves an my fave workout


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Bit watery from big blow out yest.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Backs caught up again v v quickly. Legs don't look v thick at mo, but sure it'll all come back  Good work dude.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah legs are taking a little longer to come back defo! They'll get there tho thanks man x


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hams calves abs

SLDL 120*8*5

db sldl *15*3

on feet ez bar ab roll outs 5s a size*8*3 HARD

db pull ins 8's*10*3

Glute ham raises bw*8*3

Leg curls 45*15*3

Smyth calve press 140*12*5

Calve rotary 45*15*3

Great workout.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the misfortune and I wish you all the best this year in training and life.

I will be watching this to see how you go.

Lee


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Lee x


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cardio 40 mins am and pm

Chest and tris

Inc db 4*8

Incline Neutral to prone 3*12

Cable Crosses 3*20

OH ez bar extentions 3*8

Db skulls 3*12 ss with dips 3*12

Cable rope pull downs lvl 6*20*3

Polyquin unrollung flyes 3*15 feet on bench

DNP day 2 feel abit hot. Some pretty drastic changes over 48 H quit noticable fat loss scales show 3lb down.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep up the good work mate, what brand of DNP you using and what dose?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You competing mate?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BRL's and 200 mg bro. Thanks.

Yes may 8th 

Total success! Blood glucose straight back down to 3.0 2 hours after post carb meal and 3.7 2 hours after pro fat meal!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MXD said:


> BRL's and 200 mg bro. Thanks.
> 
> Yes may 8th
> 
> Total success! Blood glucose straight back down to 3.0 2 hours after post carb meal and 3.7 2 hours after pro fat meal!


I have a couple of DNP left from my last course, only like 12 tabs tho... maybe not worth running till i get more of them, work s treat don't they 

And woww down to 3.0 after 2 hours :w00t:

/ Raptor plans DNP cycle


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

looking sick mate especially your back. very impressive physique and quite hard to believe you only weigh that much


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> I have a couple of DNP left from my last course, only like 12 tabs tho... maybe not worth running till i get more of them, work s treat don't they
> 
> And woww down to 3.0 after 2 hours :w00t:
> 
> / Raptor plans DNP cycle


That is with slin bro lol



AlbertSteptoe said:


> looking sick mate especially your back. very impressive physique and quite hard to believe you only weigh that much


Thanks man a lot of people say that


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MXD said:


> *That is with slin bro lol *
> 
> Thanks man a lot of people say that


I might grab some from the chemist, someone recommended it.. you can buy it over here from the counter here... they have Humalogs?

I could use that to get back in to ketosis on monday and then maybe 500mg Metformin each day to help stay in it?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Current protrocal

am ghrp cjc

40 min cardio

8am keto meal

11 am cho meal 75c 8iu slin

1pm train pre 20g aminos 20g reloaded

after weights am ghrp cjc

40mins cardio

3pm measure bg if over 5.6 2iu slin

shake protein iso

4pm 1 hour after shake measure bg

if 4ish then only use 8iu for the pwo meal

-75g cho 50 protein

7pm keto meal

bg is usually 3-4 here

10pm keto meal

same after that meal and in the morning


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Didn't understand half of that but glad you're on the mend. Injuries generally suck


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Squats *8*5 super slow

leg ex *[email protected]*5

Leg Press *20*3

Smyth Calves *12*7

Rotary Calves *20*5

Thanks Bek x


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yesterday was;

Back and bi's

Pull ups*12*3

Db rows *10*3

CRGPD's *20*2

Cg ezz curls *8*3

Alt curls *12*3

Inc curls *10*3

Reverse ez curls*12*2 SS with motor cycle pull downs *20*2

Cardios been 40 mins am and pm as usual.

DNP and Insulin update.

Day 5 into running this have got no dnp sides apart from feeling tired and abit weaker. I find that at 200mg it drops my bg by about 1-2mmol. So With 80g carbs I'm using 6iu slin where as it would usually be 8. That drops it right back to 3.5 and back into ketosis. Had 5lb loss so far and things are going well I feel. Another 7 days dnp and still 300p/150c/90f then a carb up on the sunday. I'm thinking clean for the first 4 meals then pizza ben and jerrys and then choco before bed. About 800g carbs ill go for.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Interesting stuff this. Nice methodical approach which is refreshing to see. Will keep an eye out


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Lc x


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Delts and traps.

BB shrugs *12*3

Read db raises free standing *10*3

Upright Row*12*3

Seated db press *12*3

DB shrugs *15*3

Seated rear raises*15*3

Side raises SS with cable face pulls *12*3 - *15*3

Free seated neutral to 0rone db press *20*2


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Update:

Trainings well, cardios good.

After cheat day water retention was that bad! Had such ache in in joints cardio was pretty hard this morning.

DNP and insulin protocol works insanely well.

Was pretty strong yest aswell, went heavy on the bench for a change and reped 150 for a couple which felt great and actually not heavy which was odd lol.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Trained quads and calves this evening, repped out 140 on squats atg which was heavy. My legs are so sore I can't sit up. Bes thing is though I actually have diamond shape coming in my calves! SO SO happy about this


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

MXD said:


> Trained quads and calves this evening, repped out 140 on squats atg which was heavy. My legs are so sore I can't sit up. Bes thing is though I actually have diamond shape coming in my calves! SO SO happy about this


How many reps did you get?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Only 3 was **** poor really. Just made sure the negs where slow.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Last day of dnp. Enjoyed the run immensly. I strongly think dnp aids nutrient partitioning massively. As case in hand my weight has dropped 5lb in all over the past 10 days but I look much better, cuts etc and am a little bigger. CKD, slin and dnp works in great synergy. Just be careful if you try it as dnp does lower blood sugar levels from my experience making you more insulin sensitive.

Delts traps today should be a good one.


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

> 5lb in all over the past 10 days


Nice work! Has your strength been effected at all?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes for sure, workout capacity is less and strength down no question .Thanks man


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

It will be interesting to see if there is any kind of supercompensation effect when you come off it, is this the case or is it just a return to normal?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

That is indeed the case


----------



## thefrog (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Last meal done. Moulded steak mince into a massive burger with smoked paprika, was yum. Want sweet day got the following:

What you reckon?

elow is a list of all the products which you have ordered.

1	Nestle Rolo Dessert 2X77

1	Tesco Finest Carrot And Orange Cake

1	Batchelors Super Noodles Southern Fried Chicken

1	Batchelors Super Noodles Barbeque

1	Batchelors Super Noodles Sweet And Sour

1	Batchelors Super Noodles Bacon

1	Mcvities 5 Chocolate Hob Nob Flapjacks

1	Mcvities Snickers Flapjacks 5Pk

1	Tesco Chocolate Fudge Brownie Cake

1	Nestle Milky Bar Dessert 2X77g

1	Tesco Cookies And Cream Cupcake 4Pk

1	Chicago Town Edge To Edge Miami Meaty 430g

1	Chicago Town Edge To Edge New Orleans Cheese 410g

and prob some dohnuts, ice cream an biccys that are lying around. Bring on SUN... I'm starting with cinnamon french toast tho


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

You still keto mate? If so, when you have these 'sweet days,' do you feel they have benefit or is it just because you want to?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Read back mate. I manipulate ketosis with insulin nowa days 

And defo benifit.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MXD said:


> Last meal done. Moulded steak mince into a massive burger with smoked paprika, was yum. Want sweet day got the following:
> 
> What you reckon?
> 
> ...


Lol mate, my cheat day is tomorrow... starting with a nice full english then, pizza for lunch and probs a curry later on

Oh and lots of chocolate cake and crisps


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

MXD said:


> Read back mate. I manipulate ketosis with insulin nowa days
> 
> And defo benifit.


I'm aware of the blood glucose manipulation... Too complicated for me, especially when I'm no where near your level lol

What benefit do these massive cheat days have mate?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Super glyc compensation, and massive metabolism kick. I'm sure I grow off cheat days as well, but haven't heard anyone else mention this.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MXD said:


> Super glyc compensation, and massive metabolism kick. *I'm sure I grow off cheat days as well*, but haven't heard anyone else mention this.


I believe that loads of sugars / starchy carbs etc once a week when dieting is good (especially when still a while away from a show) stops your metabolism slowing to suit the cutting diet... also its a new type of cals, also gives a good natural insulin spike to keep that ticking over whilst on keto.. but mainly, its enjoyable ha :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol yep as long as you're getting leaner and metabolisms hot its shweet.. literally YUM


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Watery shot today from yesterdays cheat:

14 out


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking good I must say


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers bro, its getting there


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking well pal


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers brah x


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

nice quads mate


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking good Max - like I said quads are insane 14 weeks out!

Gonna bring an awesome package to the stage this yr


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Kate  hope so!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

On reflection todays back and bi workout was a little lacking compared to other workouts where I've really pushed it. So going to SMASH up delts and traps tomorrow!

Diet is so nailed, so, so, so nailed! Bg is 2.8 atm. Legs are constantly veiny just creeping below 10% atm. Wondering when my weight loss and condition will plateau atm. Will have to monitor very closely every week now as I have been slacking with my weight measurements due to not having scales. That will change.. 13 weeks 3 days..!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ARGH! Gay carb cravings fvck you!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Indeed looking v well....folllowing the dnp I found a GH blast really alters ur physique and the weeks following...my only concern thru the use of dnp is if it prevents u from being able to get realli dry later on in the diet. I do believe down the dnp and massive waterloss the body supercompensates by holding water and obv due to dnps aggressiveness the body will hold tht water big time. This year I won't b using dnp at all and am confident willb able to get as dry as I did first year I competed x


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Jord now that really is interesting. Hope you do man, whats show/s you doing this year?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

MXD said:


> Thanks Jord now that really is interesting. Hope you do man, whats show/s you doing this year?


I kno it works v v well but if was u I wudnt use it again in the prep, ur far enuff out I'd say to stil get dry...I used it 4 weeks out from lesta and it honestly hindered my dryness. With skip this year I kno we won't b touching anythin like tht and jus nailing the diet and cardio  haha. Am doing the british mate as quaified by winning the herc x


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

gotta love a bit of keto!

good luck mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

U sexy bitch (no ****) x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best for this max, i will be competing at the same show


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

> I kno it works v v well but if was u I wudnt use it again in the prep, ur far enuff out I'd say to stil get dry...I used it 4 weeks out from lesta and it honestly hindered my dryness. With skip this year I kno we won't b touching anythin like tht and jus nailing the diet and cardio  haha. Am doing the british mate as quaified by winning the herc x


Gutted lol, ahh fair play mate awesome.



hsmann87 said:


> gotta love a bit of keto!
> 
> good luck mate


Cheers man.



Magic Torch said:


> U sexy bitch (no ****) x


Its **** and you know it x



Incredible Bulk said:


> all the best for this max, i will be competing at the same show


Awesome! Will be good to meet you


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Strong stuff today CG benching 120 for 3 sets of 8, db curling the 28s for also 3 sets of 8. Still gaining and leaning. Body recomp is going very well


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

MXD said:


> Strong stuff today CG benching 120 for 3 sets of 8, db curling the 28s for also 3 sets of 8. Still gaining and leaning. Body recomp is going very well


Really impressed with your strength Max even with only a couple (if thats right) of carb meals in per day.

Good going mate, the plan is obviously working well.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah 2* 75 grams. Thanks bro


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Good luck with it bud.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers man.

Started smoking again after quitting Its so hard not to when you're hungry! ..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Smoking?!?!? Cut that sh1t out lol.

Looking good so far out mate, good lifting too!!!

Good luck.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Bro defo cut out the smoking. Yohimbine blunts hunger v well aswell as being an extremely efficient fat burner in itself! Hoodia will also blunt ur appetite realli well too.... Dnt b damaging ur bodies ability to get oxygen to working muscles!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm on yohimbiine atm bro :laugh: 10mg *2 day am and pre. Never used hoodia though, u rate? Right that's it then nicotine gum for me  ....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Iv never used hoodia either but I remember con realli struggling with the food for his ifrst show and used hoodia. Gd man by using then gum


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow ****s serious 

10 weeks.

182

Need to be 169. Looking cut, prob get to 172 ish in 3-4 weeks then cut cardio and play about a bit. Depending if more needs to come off etc etc. Fun stuff.

 .. refeed sunday motha fvckkaaa!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Re-feed list:

5 cinnamon bagles,

6 english muffins,

8 cinnamon and apple hot cross buns,

800g white bread,

2 hagendaz strawb and banana smoothie tubs,

low fat choc custard,

8 iced dohnts,

8 pancakes,

jar of jam

treace tub

If i eat it all its 2125g carbs. We shall see.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Mate i smoke aswell and it's double hard trying to stop especially when dieting.

Jord do you think it would make that much of a difference?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I quit lol.

Just stopped. And yeah I've noticed a difference big time. I'm more pumped. Makes sense as more oxygen diffusion.

Urgh durty cigs.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Haha quality.

Makes sense but then i look at Haroldas Dambraskus and he smokes and makes me think. I know he's a genetic freak and i'm not. I've started cutting down so we'll see. Well done on quiting anyway.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks mate.. I have a feeling it will be a nite out or when drinking affair.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

When i stopped i still smoked when i went out. Don't think i could go out and not smoke. Fcuk it i'm stopping Monday :/


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

holy sh1 fck thats an orgasm of carbs on that list, i'd swap the loaf of bread for a white bagette....hmmmmmm


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

5"8 man

10 out piccys after starting to load since 5 this morn was 180 spot.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

MXD said:


> Re-feed list:
> 
> 5 cinnamon bagles,
> 
> ...


How are you getting on with this lot.

Feelins sick yet?

Looking good in your avi.

You have a very pleasing physique.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks man, you look great!

Have felt sick had to switch to less sweet things as noodles as was still hungry just not for sugar.

Creme cheese and butter on toasts going down well mind


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

looking good M,

take it you are still using the insulin to manipulate ketosis? Would you ever run a keto diet without insulin now that you have tried this way?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks bro, yes and never lol.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Was the answer I was looking for 

Can see the finger pricking beginning to get abit tedious. Once you have a set diet and protocol do you still do it as often just to make sure?

Thats a fair ammount of food you put away when I diet for any length of time my stomach seems to shrink and I get sore quite quickly. Takes a few weeks to get used to bulking as well.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Only if I change meals or meds bro.

My tum stays the same really, I'm never bulking per say again after this tho. Going to stay keto and healthy year round..


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

really? I would love that myself. When I diet it is a god send lol I feel so light and free.

You are still wanting to get bigger?

I could not do without carbs or dairy on a bulk. both bloat me but both put weight on and help with my recovery. I feel like **** and am lethargic but I am growing I'm trying to get to about 250 at least before I start to cut.

HGH really works well at keeping the fat off. God send this time round I would not run a bulk again without it.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Exactly! Is it worth feeling **** and bloated? Not for me.

I will get bigger I'm sure.. just without excess carbs 

As long as cals are there I'm sure I'll be fine whether thats carbs or fats ..


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I can see were you are coming from for sure, I even tried 4 weeks of limiting carbs to morning and PWO coming out of a diet. I gained nothing and wasn't holding any water to begin with as I was coming out of a diet.

I was impatient and should of trailed it longer as 4 weeks is nothing but after not gaining for 4 weeks on alot on anabolics I knew it was the diet so just started eating carbs again.

Something for the future though especially after I get to the size I want to be. I just see them as a necessary evil ATM.

Good work on your diet tho keto has always interested me just never saw it done with slin like than.

do you start with sugary foods in the refeeds for supercompensation effect? I

didn't see much effect from this myself but still always started with simple sugars.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BOOM!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> I can see were you are coming from for sure, I even tried 4 weeks of limiting carbs to morning and PWO coming out of a diet. I gained nothing and wasn't holding any water to begin with as I was coming out of a diet.
> 
> I was impatient and should of trailed it longer as 4 weeks is nothing but after not gaining for 4 weeks on alot on anabolics I knew it was the diet so just started eating carbs again.
> 
> ...


I use simple carbs to start yeah as thats's what I crave but carbs are carbs to me 

Thats the thing tho, even on gear what 6-10lb a year is great gains? Well thats a minute amount. Why fvck ur bf levels up getting fat watery and feeling ****? Not for me anymore that's for sure.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

MXD said:


> Re-feed list:
> 
> 5 cinnamon bagles,
> 
> ...


Loving the refeeds mate. Just a point i thought i'd share; when i was on keto in the first few weeks, during my refeeds, I tried to stick to as many carbs as possible with as little fat (e.g. low fat desserts, breads, sugary cereals, non-diet coke etc) to maximise the carb "refeed" uptake. But after reading a few IFBB pro (i know we are different from them with regards to AAS, genetics etc, but still..lol) journals on the MD forums, I noticed that their refeeds did contain a lot of carbs, but they didnt seem to save on the fats. For example they had a couple of Domino's pizzas for a refeed and stuff like that that is very high in fat.

I then changed to this, ate stuff like KFC, Dominos etc and didnt really notice a different at all in next day gym energy levels, weight loss etc.

The reason why i made this point is that from looking at your refeed list it seems as though you have gone out with an intention to buy high carby foods with (relatively) low fat.

Peace


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

How did the refeed go did u manage to get it all down?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

All bar the hot cross buns and pankcakes. The burns where disgusting I also had a box of coco pops, 2L full fat milk, gunny sweets 2 pizzas and a roast dinner.

188 today will be 176 by Sunday


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

hsmann87 said:


> Loving the refeeds mate. Just a point i thought i'd share; when i was on keto in the first few weeks, during my refeeds, I tried to stick to as many carbs as possible with as little fat (e.g. low fat desserts, breads, sugary cereals, non-diet coke etc) to maximise the carb "refeed" uptake. But after reading a few IFBB pro (i know we are different from them with regards to AAS, genetics etc, but still..lol) journals on the MD forums, I noticed that their refeeds did contain a lot of carbs, but they didnt seem to save on the fats. For example they had a couple of Domino's pizzas for a refeed and stuff like that that is very high in fat.
> 
> I then changed to this, ate stuff like KFC, Dominos etc and didnt really notice a different at all in next day gym energy levels, weight loss etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate I think I'm just going to eat what I fanccee now re-feeds just avoid too much dairy


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Bagging cheat sesh Max! Coco pops! LOVE it haha


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Haha yeah man they where nice, felt so full though!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheeky shot 9 out bear in mind VERY depleted here. Hit baseline yest at 180.4 so will weigh tmz am and see where I'm at before a feed.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

waist is gonna be tyneeeee! lookin good bud


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thankss mayte


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Looking good Max.

Did you make the weight drop?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah mate by 1 lb 

Keeping stuff the same and see if I get another 1lb this week.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one Max.

I did Keto last year.

Its amazing how much weight you can gain on the reed feed day then drop back off again.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hear that! 10 lbs about norm for me.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

The refeeds are one of the reasons I am doing a normal diet this year.

Got fed up of gorging myself till i felt sick every Sunday.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol I think that.. but when sunday comes its ALLWAYS a different story! Lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Well after my re-feed sunday yesterday I was back to 190 from 179.4 sun am. Back down to 187 today like clock work. Have lowered macros to 300p/130f from 150 to help abit more fat loss.

Feel very full still atm but lines are coming through hopefully with the reduction in cals I'll baseline on fri am as last week I didn't base till sat am at 180.2 (previous base line was 180.4).

Exciting times!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Weights at 181 today based sun at 178. Will be 177/176 this sunday Things are well, all though I felt abit zombied today.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to see your doing really well mate!! Keep going!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Well Max hows it going fella?


----------

